# Error:mfi_ioctl.h:70: error: field 'hdr' has incomplete type



## linuxunix (Nov 21, 2011)

I have just created a patch for mfi http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8Za7AeuV While running *make release* it threw error:


```
mfi_ioctl.h:70: error: field 'hdr' has incomplete type
```

Any idea how can I get it fix?


----------

